# Salmonella argument now a mute point!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The news story I heard on the radio this morning made me smile. It was talking about how the regulations on pet food were going to get stricter because so many manufacturing plants were having their finished product test positive for salmonella!! They went on to say that they found people were spreading the salmonella to various parts of their kitchens/home after handling the pet food!! As well as contaminating themselves! 
So the argument that I am going to spread or contaminate someone with salmonella from the raw food has pretty much been debunked!! 
Looks like kibble feeders are not immune to salmonella. 
Maybe they should take that extra minute they saved by scooping their food and use it for washing their hands!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I have come a long way in terms of handling raw meat and organs--- even tripe doesn't gross me out anymore. (I mean once the smell hits you in the face the first time, it's just something your nose gets used to, more or less...) 

Soap and water-- very simple. I just wish I had more counter space to work with!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Soap and water-- very simple. I just wish I had more counter space to work with!


That wont help... I have a HUGE long kitchen counter, and somehow it's still never enough haha... it's kinda like money - you can survive on minimum wage, yet if your wage doubled, you still seem to "never have money" haha... but you do have a lot more "stuff" lol

And... soap?? I just wet a cloth when I'm done, wipe the bench, and rinse the cloth... haha. We're yet to die of salmonella poisoning and start an epidemic in our neighbourhood...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The way they talk about raw dog food you'd think no one ever cooked a chicken for their human family. 

I don't even use soap and water alot of the time. Now and then I get out the can of Comet and wipe everything down, but I did that BEFORE I started feeding raw food to my dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I never understood the salmonella argument... I mean, people fix meat for their families all the time. They have it on their counters and their cutting boards and sometimes it drips on the floor. Normal cooking messes. I clean up after feeding the dogs just like I clean up after preparing meat for myself and Nick. I don't see why it's such a huge deal. Handling and prepping meat for dogs isn't any different than handling and prepping meat for humans. Cleaner, actually because most of the time I don't have to spend any extra time with the raw meat cutting it up or trimming fat. Nor do I "contaminate" extra dishes and skillets with raw people meat. It is such a silly argument that makes me giggle every time I hear it.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard people say they're worried the dog will eat the raw food then lick their face/hands/furniture and infect everything with salmonella - so these people are concerned because it is consumed raw (as opposed to human food being cooked first).

But in the end, it makes no difference. A bit of very simple, VERY basic hygiene is all that is required. If you still get salmonella poisoning, thats just unlucky


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I've heard people say they're worried the dog will eat the raw food then lick their face/hands/furniture and infect everything with salmonella - so these people are concerned because it is consumed raw (as opposed to human food being cooked first).
> 
> But in the end, it makes no difference. A bit of very simple, VERY basic hygiene is all that is required. If you still get salmonella poisoning, thats just unlucky


:lol: if only... I don't know how many times i've had that dog come up to me and stick his bloody face in my mouth...


----------



## Southpaw (Oct 17, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I've heard people say they're worried the dog will eat the raw food then lick their face/hands/furniture and infect everything with salmonella - so these people are concerned because it is consumed raw (as opposed to human food being cooked first).


Yep this is the question I get asked--what do I do after she's had raw meat on her face, what if she licks me or what if I kiss her? 

My opinion is that she's probably had her face shoved in worse things...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> :lol: if only... I don't know how many times i've had that dog come up to me and stick his bloody face in my mouth...


Duke is very sneaky... i'll be laying on the couch, and he will keep his face down a little, walk up as if he's just gonna walk on by, then BAM! Plants one on me and runs haha. Obviously I'm going to die from the dreaded "S" word


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Duke is very sneaky... i'll be laying on the couch, and he will keep his face down a little, walk up as if he's just gonna walk on by, then BAM! Plants one on me and runs haha. Obviously I'm going to die from the dreaded "S" word


lol ya... heaven forbid...

It's funny too because i'm sure that there was no such thing as proper meat handling 500 years ago... and somehow we are still around... oh ya, eating raw meat as a person is frowned upon as well, the woman warned me at a steakhouse when i ordered my stead "rare" that they weren't responsible for sickness from under cooked meats :lol: sad sad world we live in...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel is a big french kisser. He goes for an open mouth. 

I am not one of those people who like to let my dog lick me in the mouth, but it happens if I'm not watching. 

I wonder if there's one single verified case of salmonella due to dog licking. I sincerely doubt it. What do dogs lick? Mine haven't ever licked anything but faces and themselves. They aren't sneaking in to lick the countertops while I'm not looking.

People can worry about ANYTHING. Or just make it up.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

lol you don't want to even imagine the things I've seen Duke lick/attempt to lick... haha grotty dog!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

> Rebel is a big french kisser. He goes for an open mouth.


Ha! The visual image of that is just too clear... I love it :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband says any dog who can reach his butt with his own tongue has no business kissing people. I guess he has a point.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

humans now days are WAY to germaphobic in my opinion i mean heck when i was a kid going o school NO ONE sent there kids with hand sanitizer!! thats just well i think being a little over the top just parents not wanting there kids to have any sick days LOL
you know i can jsut see humans living in germ free plastic bubbles in the next 15 years and then ending up dieing of normal everyday germs that we SHOULD be able to take care of with our own healthy immune systems. i talk to parents of kids in my nephews school or on the internet and tell them about when i was a kid and lived on a farm me and my sister would "play" with cow patties we would light the dry ones on fire,use the runny ones to throw at each other or walk barefoot thru. i have button quail and while handling htem they sometiems do poo on me i take a tissue and wipe it off my bf FREAKS OUT like"OMG im gonnab e sick" its like are your serious? its bird poop like a tiny drop of it so what? some how i manged to survive just fine and you know what i dont get a flu shot ive neverh ad a flu shot and when i get sick at all it last maybe 3 days and im over it my bf is always so amazed at how tolerant of illness i am becuase when he gets a mild cold hes miserable rying,upset cant sleep feels sick im like yeh ive got a cold but thats ok.

im sure other farmers know what im talking about with the cow poop and hte bird poop LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never been bothered by having to touch raw meat or cleaning dead animals. I find it facinating seeing what the wild birds eat (mostly sand!). It's really not a big deal for me.

I wipe, spray and clean every surface the meat touches but i don't mind at all when I find a spot I missed.

Bacteria is everywhere.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I've heard people say they're worried the dog will eat the raw food then lick their face/hands/furniture and infect everything with salmonella - so these people are concerned because it is consumed raw (as opposed to human food being cooked first).


On this note, after my holiday, I am going to, once again, attempt to switch my cat to raw too (and make a proper effort this time lol). She licks us ALL the time. She licks your fingers if you put them out to her, she licks our noses when she comes up for a snuggle in bed, I have zero problem with her licking me, even though it grosses other people out... now she's gonna lick me with raw salmonella tongue!! but i'll still let her :smile: lol

I don't let duke lick me though, if I can avoid it lol. There's is somewhat of a difference to me between a dry/sandpaper kiss and a sloppy/wet/foamy kiss haha


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> humans now days are WAY to germaphobic in my opinion i mean heck when i was a kid going o school NO ONE sent there kids with hand sanitizer!! thats just well i think being a little over the top just parents not wanting there kids to have any sick days LOL
> you know i can jsut see humans living in germ free plastic bubbles in the next 15 years and then ending up dieing of normal everyday germs that we SHOULD be able to take care of with our own healthy immune systems. i talk to parents of kids in my nephews school or on the internet and tell them about when i was a kid and lived on a farm me and my sister would "play" with cow patties we would light the dry ones on fire,use the runny ones to throw at each other or walk barefoot thru. i have button quail and while handling htem they sometiems do poo on me i take a tissue and wipe it off my bf FREAKS OUT like"OMG im gonnab e sick" its like are your serious? its bird poop like a tiny drop of it so what? some how i manged to survive just fine and you know what i dont get a flu shot ive neverh ad a flu shot and when i get sick at all it last maybe 3 days and im over it my bf is always so amazed at how tolerant of illness i am becuase when he gets a mild cold hes miserable rying,upset cant sleep feels sick im like yeh ive got a cold but thats ok.
> 
> im sure other farmers know what im talking about with the cow poop and hte bird poop LOL


Yup. Humans need to grow up and learn that not every germ will kill you.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it gross that I let Tux kiss me on the lips? Lol, he is very dainty about it, I like to stick my face in front of his and pucker up, and he will give me one or two licks. We have been doing this forever, and I didn’t stop it after switching him to raw. 

On a side note, the only salmonella/e coli/listeria outbreaks I’ve been hearing about lately have been from cantaloupe, and the most current one is a local one in my area that they are thinking is connected to a salad bar in a local grocery chain…..Honestly, I hear about more problems with produce than I do with meat.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Everyone already responded to the ridiculousness about salmonella poisoning. Wipe up after the dogs like you'd wipe up after your own normal meat prep before cooking.

My 2 cents: "Salmonella argument now a mute point!."
No no...it's not. The point is not "mute," as in, silent. The point is MOOT; it has no point/meaning/value.

Sorry...my copyeditor had to rear her ugly head.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> Everyone already responded to the ridiculousness about salmonella poisoning. Wipe up after the dogs like you'd wipe up after your own normal meat prep before cooking.
> 
> My 2 cents: "Salmonella argument now a mute point!."
> No no...it's not. The point is not "mute," as in, silent. The point is MOOT; it has no point/meaning/value.
> ...


If only it were Mute... haha

I did think that too when I first read it, but my friends always get sick of me correcting them so I decided not to do it here too hahaha


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> If only it were Mute... haha
> 
> I did think that too when I first read it, but my friends always get sick of me correcting them so I decided not to do it here too hahaha


LOL! Mine get sick of it, too. Some things just peeve me too much to leave alone. 

But yes, it would be nice if people would just shut up about it, already! Hehehe.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Khan said:


> The news story I heard on the radio this morning made me smile. It was talking about how the regulations on pet food were going to get stricter because so many manufacturing plants were having their finished product test positive for salmonella!! They went on to say that they found people were spreading the salmonella to various parts of their kitchens/home after handling the pet food!! As well as contaminating themselves!
> So the argument that I am going to spread or contaminate someone with salmonella from the raw food has pretty much been debunked!!
> Looks like kibble feeders are not immune to salmonella.
> Maybe they should take that extra minute they saved by scooping their food and use it for washing their hands!!


We had that same story on our local news this morning. Like you, I just smiled and thaught to myself "kibble feeders,explain that".


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I actually hear the kitchen surface argument more than the dog licking argument. For the dog licking argument I would ask (especially since we are at the dog park every day), "Your dog is currently licking another dog's unmentionables (whether it be male/female parts or rump area), yet you have no issue with THAT? That is a bigger deal to me. I don't want my dog licking my face after he has had his tongue on a strange dogs 'stuff'".

Honestly, I don't let Buck (Dude isn't a licker. He likes to poke you with his nose) lick me right after he eats. If it has been an hour or two, fine. I don't really give a rat's ass. I like knowing what he ate before he licked me. Kibble feeders can't say they know what their dogs ate before they kissed them.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> Everyone already responded to the ridiculousness about salmonella poisoning. Wipe up after the dogs like you'd wipe up after your own normal meat prep before cooking.
> 
> My 2 cents: "Salmonella argument now a mute point!."
> No no...it's not. The point is not "mute," as in, silent. The point is MOOT; it has no point/meaning/value.
> ...


Lol, I wanted to correct it but I didn't want to be rude. :lol:


----------

